# Sound Golf Swing: the 8 Checkpoints



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, 

here is the swing of MyGolfster that some users requested. 

swing : YouTube - MyGolfster: Sound golf swing from down the line

Notice the checkpoint positions: 
1. 1/3 of the way back my club head blocks the view of my hands perfectly 

2. When my hands appear in the middle of my chest, my shaft “pearce's” through my bicep, and the shaft is pointing down just inside the ball (inside the ball means almost at the ball, but on my body’s side).

3. From there my upper body coils, and every part of my body transitions at the same time. Most players upper body stops coiling, and they let there arms and the club continue back, becoming out of sync and "long".

4. At the top my left arm and club are on the same plane, the leading edge of my clubface is perfectly parallel with my left arm, and my right forearm is almost perfectly parallel with my back!

5. Half way down the shaft is pointing straight at the ball, my hips are square with my target line, and my hands have plenty of room to attack the ball without getting stuck. 

6. Just before impact I still have the same spine angle I started with, my hands are ahead of the ball, and the club has returned to square and on the target line.

7. Just after impact I have let my right heal come off the ground, and my arm and club are fully extended. 

8. Lastly, during my follow through my club and shaft are almost on the same plane as I was on the way down, just symmetrically on the other side of my body!


I am actually always working on some key factors of my swing. Have a look and let me know what you think I should work on; test your eye. This way you can spot errors in your own swing.

I will post what I continually work on a little later on!

Hope this was helpful to everyone who was interested!


----------

